# troy whoever is interested



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

have put it here and cat chat in case anyone wants to see my boy thinking he is a dog

MOV01469_zps5acd098e.mp4 Video by 2950jenny | Photobucket


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh that is just so adorable bless him he is gorgeous.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you kyria he is a lovely boy so laid back


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Troy is handsome :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Viv xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you i think he is also but i'm biased


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow he is so stunning do you show him. he looks so perfect


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> wow he is so stunning do you show him. he looks so perfect


no i don't dkdream. i did think about it but without a car it would have been difficult. i think his breeder was hoping i would tho


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> no i don't dkdream. i did think about it but without a car it would have been difficult. i think his breeder was hoping i would tho


he is very very beautiful and in superb condition, I love his white tip on his tail, is that called the palarous (Spelling) tip I think thats what its called


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what a handsome cat. his markings are beautiful


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

dexter said:


> what a handsome cat. his markings are beautiful


thank you dexter, i seem to have a thing about long nose long haired animals ie norwegian forest cats and rough collies



DKDREAM said:


> he is very very beautiful and in superb condition, I love his white tip on his tail, is that called the palarous (Spelling) tip I think thats what its called


yes dkdream it is a polaris tip


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He is stunning!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you spid


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> have put it here and cat chat in case anyone wants to see my boy thinking he is a dog
> 
> MOV01469_zps5acd098e.mp4 Video by 2950jenny | Photobucket


Aww, he's gorgeous. Just stunning. A live version of the cat in Postman Pat.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you i have also put a couple of still photos of him on the other photo gallery. i put it on twice by mistake lol


----------

